# Got my permit in 6 weeks



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone here in this forum...You guys can't imagine how sharing your experiences was a great help for me....I submit my application(spousal relative permit) on the 12th December and collected it on the 28th January.I still cant believe but it happened..So thanks once again


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

congrats & all the best bro


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you KillerKrish


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations.
Enjoy SA!


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

I too had a great experience. I visited the SA embassy in London on 2 Feb with my retirement visa application and on the day they informed me my visa would be ready for me to collect on 2 March. Just shows if you have the right paperwork it can be a really quick process.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ Sedge63

congratulations... all the best


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

@killerkrish 

Thank you


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

@Bibbytg
Thank you x


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys we apllied in 6th January and vfs tracking system says "adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched nd sent 2 vfs centre...why so fast its just 5 weeks since we applied nd we submitted all de relevant docs...so am waiting in anticipation that vfc centre in rustenburg call us and hopefully its approved..but am nervous that why so fast???....


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

When you have the proper and relevant documentations..everything goes smooth(That is what I think).


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ elsizo

tht sounds gud bro... u got it processed very quick......believe in the best  all the best... let us know the status as soon as u got ur passport  all the best bro


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Elsizo

It's funny how when something works fast for a change, we immediately assume the worst. 

The truth is, it could be good or bad.
As an immigration firm, we've also expected the worst in the past with such fast outcomes, but we were pleasantly surprised.
It's still 50/50 and you will have to wait for the actual collection of the outcome to be sure. The timing is therefore no indication of the outcome.

Hoping it's positive,


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> Hi Elsizo
> 
> It's funny how when something works fast for a change, we immediately assume the worst.
> 
> ...


Sure !!! 
Even for myself I was very nervous.....The worst part was when I had to wait because an immigration agent come with a dozen of passports and I have to wait for almost 40 mins before getting mine.......I felt like a student waiting for his matric result.


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Am still waiting for vfs 2 col us 2 collect but in de meantime we r nervous....but wil keep u posted


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

elsizo said:


> Am still waiting for vfs 2 col us 2 collect but in de meantime we r nervous....but wil keep u posted


Check the status on their website..


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Website says "Adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched and wil be sent to vfc centres shortly


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

elsizo said:


> Website says "Adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched and wil be sent to vfc centres shortly



It is well...


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Wat do u mean it is well??


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

elsizo said:


> Wat do u mean it is well??


Stay Positive......You got your visa


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

elsizo said:


> Website says "Adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched and wil be sent to vfc centres shortly


Hi Elsizo, 

If it has been 10 days since your status changed, you may want to try and collect it directly, instead of waiting for a call.


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

@legal man....collect it feom where?...vfs or home affairs?


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

elsizo said:


> @legal man....collect it feom where?...vfs or home affairs?


Vfs


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

ny updatesss??? iam waiting eagerly for ur visa status.. i hope u got ur visa... please update bro all the best!.


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Not yet...wil surely update u guys...


----------



## elsizo (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys..wow...good news...the relative visa is approved....but without work permit....so vfs advised him 2 go 2 botswana an apply for a work permit from there cos its faster...dont know if its true


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ elsizo

wowww.. thts a good news bro  happy for u... now its party timeeeeeeeeeee  all the best


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

elsizo said:


> Guys..wow...good news...the relative visa is approved....but without work permit....so vfs advised him 2 go 2 botswana an apply for a work permit from there cos its faster...dont know if its true


Congrats !!!


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Hie guys howfar true is it that they need R8500 for spousal visa financial assurance please help am confused


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Ndezah, 

If you are applying under Section 18 (Relative's Visa), then you need to show R8500.00 p.m. according to the regulations.
If you are applying for a Section 11(6) visa, which is only issued to spouses of SA citizens who also want to work, study or conduct their own business, you do not have to show that much as you are applying for a long stay visitor's visa. It's still unsure as to what that exact amount is as 11(6) is not specifically mentioned in the regulations or government Gazette, but visitor's visas generally require the applicant to show R3000 p.m.

All the best,


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh ok tanx for the info ,,,they rejected my friends visa because they was no proof of finance which amounts to 8500,,,yet she was applying for the spousal


----------



## Bibbytg (Jan 30, 2015)

ndezah said:


> Oh ok tanx for the info ,,,they rejected my friends visa because they was no proof of finance which amounts to 8500,,,yet she was applying for the spousal



I remembered when I went to submit my application there was no proof of finance. The lady at the vfs advised to add the bank statement of my spouse.....I was shocked because on the home affairs website there was nothing like...But I manage to get my spouse bank statement and complete my application.
If it was not for that lady I would have been in the same situation.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

That's very bad news!

I think the confusion comes in due to the fact that technically there is no such thing as a "Spousal Visa" - that is simply what it's called in laymen's terms. You can obtain a visa based on your spouse in two categories (generally) which is a Relative's Visa and a Section 11(6) Visitor's Visa with an endorsement. So if you are applying for a "Spousal Visa" without knowing that you would actually need to provide the documents required for a Relative's Visa or the Section 11(6), a rejection is very likely, indeed.

Bibbytg got lucky.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Fynbos said:


> That's very bad news!
> 
> I think the confusion comes in due to the fact that technically there is no such thing as a "Spousal Visa" - that is simply what it's called in laymen's terms. You can obtain a visa based on your spouse in two categories (generally) which is a Relative's Visa and a Section 11(6) Visitor's Visa with an endorsement. So if you are applying for a "Spousal Visa" without knowing that you would actually need to provide the documents required for a Relative's Visa or the Section 11(6), a rejection is very likely, indeed.
> 
> Bibbytg got lucky.


Hi Fynbos

My wife is on a Relative (Life Partner)visa as when she applied we were not married yet, and now we are married.
Am I understanding correctly that she is permitted to continue using her current Relative(Life Partner) visa until the time for renewal, and then simply apply for a Relative(Spousal) visa?

I have asked same questions in the past, but got a few different answers...:confused2:


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

elsizo said:


> Guys we apllied in 6th January and vfs tracking system says "adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched nd sent 2 vfs centre...why so fast its just 5 weeks since we applied nd we submitted all de relevant docs...so am waiting in anticipation that vfc centre in rustenburg call us and hopefully its approved..but am nervous that why so fast???....


Hi,
I applied for skills permit on 8th May 2015 and on 22/05/2015 the status changed to "Adjudicated application for ### has ben dispatched and sent to VFS centre. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. " does this mean they issue the visa or any problem in the application..

Please help and advise me. I am a bit nervous....

Your help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ravi0917 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for skills permit on 8th May 2015 and on 22/05/2015 the status changed to "Adjudicated application for ### has ben dispatched and sent to VFS centre. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "  does this mean they issue the visa or any problem in the application..
> 
> Please help and advise me. I am a bit nervous....
> ...


Hi ravi0917, 

It has been a very short period of time, but you honestly never know. Just take a trip to your VFS at the end of next week to see whether the outcome has arrived. The outcome sometimes arrives before they have updated the system. Or you can wait until the status changes. There is no other way to find out the outcome before hand. 

Good luck, keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Legalman,
Thanks for the information. Is the critical skills confirmation letter mandatory for the critical skills visa. Because this is the only document i didn't submit with my application. I submitted.
1. Microsoft certification copies, Id card copies.
2.Engineering Degree copies.
3. SAQA for the engineering
4.IITPSA registration, ID copies.
5.PCC from both countries SA, and my origin.
6. Current General work visa (all visa copies from 2008 to 2015)
7. Employment contract for next 5 years upto 2019
8. Employer repatriation guarantee and relevant docs of company registration, etc.
9. CV
10. bank statements


Is the critical skills confirmation letter from IITPSA is manadatory. Because the Microsoft certification itself a confirmation of my skills and can check my microsoft certification online using my MCAD ID. 
Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm wondering why you don't just wait for the outcome, as there is nothing you can do to change anything at this stage. I know it's hard but you'll know soon enough! Nobody here can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Klipspringer said:


> I'm wondering why you don't just wait for the outcome, as there is nothing you can do to change anything at this stage. I know it's hard but you'll know soon enough! Nobody here can give you a definitive answer.


Hi,
Thanks for the replay, I am jus curious to know about the status.
I will wait for the outcome and post the update.


Thanks


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Is your passport taken when you submit your application? Or you have to bring your passport for them to affix the visa when they received your outcome?


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.

Thanks


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,
They didnt take the passport. Only the Photo copies of all the documents.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.

Thanks


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

Well i have noticed critical skills and spouse visa applications are responded to pretty fast.since VFS inception all my critical skills clients have got positive responses in 6 weeks. I was pretty impressed too! fingers crossed for ya!




elsizo said:


> Guys we apllied in 6th January and vfs tracking system says "adjudicated application for ### has been dispatched nd sent 2 vfs centre...why so fast its just 5 weeks since we applied nd we submitted all de relevant docs...so am waiting in anticipation that vfc centre in rustenburg call us and hopefully its approved..but am nervous that why so fast???....


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
> ...


@ ravi0917 & @Icon

i submitted my critical skills visa on 30th june 2015 at new delhi consulate.. they said it takes 60 working days to process my application.. they asked me to call thm in mid august fr knowing the status.. @ ravi 0917 ny updates bro on ur change of visa?? did u gt the proper 1??? iam waiting eagerly to get mine...


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

H, i collected the visa 10 days ago, after the first rectification, but issued the visa only for 1 year . So i returned the visa back again to VFS to change the visa period for 5 years with my permanent employement contract. This is my 2nd rectification. Its 2 weeks now no response as yet. but seems thy working out fast.


----------



## Luv (Jun 19, 2015)

Does it mean u cn apply for the section 11(6) permit in order to work even without the job offer letter?


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi I just collected my permit today. it is visitor's visa to accompany spouse and work. It took less than 6 weeks....and all details were written correctly! I am very amazed and overjoyed....considering I thought my application would be rejected because I did not submit the SA police clearance (as I have not been here for 12 months yet)....many people in the forum reported that rules have changed and they want us to submit the SA police clearance despite not being here for a year yet. I am very lucky!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, im reading slightly conflicting posts on this forum. Can an unmarried partner apply for either a section 11(6) or section 18 visa (depending on whether s/he needs a work endorsement) or is 11(6) for married partners and 18 for unmarried partners? 

Also, like Luv asked, is a work offer imperative for the 11(6) endorsement? If so what other documentation needs to be submitted for the endorsement?

Im aldo struggling to prove joint financial responsibility with my partner. Im thinking of submitting our bank statements and highlighting the relevant transactions on each, perhaps with printouts confirming our respective recipient profiles on each others' accounts? This feels a little advanced for dha. He owns our house so a joint lease is not possible, nor is a joint account thanks to FICA. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

hopeful1986 said:


> Hi, im reading slightly conflicting posts on this forum. Can an unmarried partner apply for either a section 11(6) or section 18 visa (depending on whether s/he needs a work endorsement) or is 11(6) for married partners and 18 for unmarried partners?
> 
> Also, like Luv asked, is a work offer imperative for the 11(6) endorsement? If so what other documentation needs to be submitted for the endorsement?
> 
> ...


Hi hopeful1986,

Section 18(1) is a Relative visa. 
In your case, either a Spouse or Life-Partner of SA citizen/Permanent Resident can apply for this.
You cannot conduct work, business or study with this visa. 

Section 11(6) is a Visitors visa, which allow foreign Spouse or Life-Partner to work, own a business or study.

So 18(1) and 11(6) are for both unmarried and married couples depending on their need.

Regarding work offer for 11(6)- yes, you will need to submit a signed contract to have work endorsement.
Unfortunately, I am not sure about the other documents required.
I am sure you can find a lot of information on this forum.

Do you perhaps have a 'Power of attorney' on each other's bank account?
You can prove 'shared financial responsibility' in so many ways.

Good luck!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

If I can just jump in here with a question: in case of a life partner does the relationship need to be a 5 years+ relationship in order to get visa and work endorsement?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> If I can just jump in here with a question: in case of a life partner does the relationship need to be a 5 years+ relationship in order to get visa and work endorsement?


Hi Klipspringer,

No, you do not need to prove 5 years+ relationship for a Temporary Visa, that is for a Permanent Permit.
However, new regulation states that you do need to prove a relationship has existed for at least 2 years before the date of an Temporary Visa application.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks so much Spiggles, feels good to have a straight forward answer, i was doubting my understanding of it all.

Unfortunately we dont have anything of that sort because we've never really needed direct access to each others' accounts. Sending each other money and individually contributing to the home is as far as we've ever gone in the years we've been together unfortunately.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

hopeful1986 said:


> Thanks so much Spiggles, feels good to have a straight forward answer, i was doubting my understanding of it all.
> 
> Unfortunately we dont have anything of that sort because we've never really needed direct access to each others' accounts. Sending each other money and individually contributing to the home is as far as we've ever gone in the years we've been together unfortunately.


Hi hopeful 1986,

As long as you can show the transactions between you and your partner with the date, I think you can use them as proof.
Any sort of bills with the name of you and your partner should also help.

I know this process can be very stressful, but hope you will find the way to prove your relationship.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Klipspringer,
> 
> No, you do not need to prove 5 years+ relationship for a Temporary Visa, that is for a Permanent Permit.
> However, new regulation states that you do need to prove a relationship has existed for at least 2 years before the date of an Temporary Visa application.


Hi Spiggles, thank you for your reply. I was wondering where you got this information that a relationship needs to be 2 years old as neither the websites of VFS nor the DHA mention this as a requirement? One immigration lawyer's website claims that "there is no definition of how old a spousal relationship must be as a minimum", while another's also mentions 2 years. Is this requirement actually mentioned in the Immigration Act?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> Hi Spiggles, thank you for your reply. I was wondering where you got this information that a relationship needs to be 2 years old as neither the websites of VFS nor the DHA mention this as a requirement? One immigration lawyer's website claims that "there is no definition of how old a spousal relationship must be as a minimum", while another's also mentions 2 years. Is this requirement actually mentioned in the Immigration Act?


Hi Klipspringer,

There was no official requirement on how long a relationship needed to be in existence before the new immigration regulations came in (26 May 2014).
However, it is a requirement to prove 2 years now.
You can go to the DHA website, and you can download the new immigration regulations from a green link on the right hand side.
You can check page 10 under 'Permanent homosexual or heterosexual relationship' 3(2)(a)(i) of said regulations, 2 years requirement is mentioned.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, thank you. That was perfectly helpful, Spiggles. Now, if only the DHA and immigration agencies would remove any outdated information from their websites, especially where there is no date on the page, that would go a long way to help clear up the confusion!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> Yes, thank you. That was perfectly helpful, Spiggles. Now, if only the DHA and immigration agencies would remove any outdated information from their websites, especially where there is no date on the page, that would go a long way to help clear up the confusion!


I totally agree with you! 
Well now, I hope your application will be successful:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm researching at the moment what other visa options we have as it's not looking certain that we'll be able to renew my partner's 1 year critical skills visa (we're not making progress with his ECSA registration and will likely not have the documents in time). Just out of interest, does the 2 year requirement also apply to marriage or civil unions?


----------



## kkvaraprasad (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi All, I am from India and I got critical skill visa in Sep'2015 and i am in a dilemma that when i can fly to South Africa. i am a Java Developer with 10+ years experience. will i have job opportunities there ? how much time it will take to get job in South Africa on Critical Skills visa for a Sr.Java Developer ?


----------



## sam1290 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Passport need to be submitted while applying for critical skills*



ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
> ...


Hi Ravi, congrats for your critical skills visa. do we need to submit the passport while we submitting our application at VFS? process says it will take 8 weeks for getting the outcome. what if we need the passport in between?


----------



## Brightmur (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi ravi how long did it take for you to get your visa rectified, I'm am in a similar situation , my PRP had a spelling mistake of my name I just applied for rectification not sure how long it will take, even vfs could not tell me how long it will take


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Sedge63 said:


> I too had a great experience. I visited the SA embassy in London on 2 Feb with my retirement visa application and on the day they informed me my visa would be ready for me to collect on 2 March. Just shows if you have the right paperwork it can be a really quick process.


Hi Sedge, I will also apply for retired visa soon to avoid getting tourist 3 month visas. Did you use some immigration agency services? If you don't want to advertise send me private message.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

j0ty said:


> Hi I just collected my permit today. it is visitor's visa to accompany spouse and work. It took less than 6 weeks....and all details were written correctly! I am very amazed and overjoyed....considering I thought my application would be rejected because I did not submit the SA police clearance (as I have not been here for 12 months yet)....many people in the forum reported that rules have changed and they want us to submit the SA police clearance despite not being here for a year yet. I am very lucky!


I just read "it is visitor's visa to accompany spouse and work" - can you get a work permit on a visitor visa. If yes, what all documents did you submitted for the same?


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi please advise if not writing the job description exactly as on the Gazette is a valid reason to deny a visa..eg quality Analyst but wrote quality assurance Analyst? To refer to QA Analyst. On that note if I get a confirmation for the professional board that it's the same job is it enough proof ?
Thanks


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Brightmur,
It took 3 months for the rectification . After three months of waiting I complained to Critical skills Director general, and then they sorted it in a week time.

Best wishes


----------



## s.gardas (Jan 8, 2016)

@ravi0917,

I applied for CSV renewal and they issued me with a Visa, with the same expiry date as the one I already have. Applied for rectification on 3rd Dec 2015 and didn't anything from them yet. 

I saw from one of your posts that you complained to DG. Please advice how did you do so. I need to rush as am visa is about to expire soon in Feb and have got dependant visa's to sort out. You response will be highly appreciated.



ravi0917 said:


> H, i collected the visa 10 days ago, after the first rectification, but issued the visa only for 1 year . So i returned the visa back again to VFS to change the visa period for 5 years with my permanent employement contract. This is my 2nd rectification. Its 2 weeks now no response as yet. but seems thy working out fast.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

s.gardas said:


> @ravi0917,
> 
> I applied for CSV renewal and they issued me with a Visa, with the same expiry date as the one I already have. Applied for rectification on 3rd Dec 2015 and didn't anything from them yet.
> 
> I saw from one of your posts that you complained to DG. Please advice how did you do so. I need to rush as am visa is about to expire soon in Feb and have got dependant visa's to sort out. You response will be highly appreciated.


Please send an email to the following email address.
email address Mr.PhindiweMbhele at 076 890 0026 or 012 406 7068 or [email protected]. I complained to many others but he is the only one responded to me

Please check this url
Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.

Best Wishes
Ravi


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi I also have question regarding visa grant. How many years of experience in their chosen occupation does one have to have in order to be able to have high chances of critical skills visa grant? I have had different answers to this question by different consultants so far, so any input will be appreciated

Regards


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> Hi I also have question regarding visa grant. How many years of experience in their chosen occupation does one have to have in order to be able to have high chances of critical skills visa grant? I have had different answers to this question by different consultants so far, so any input will be appreciated
> 
> Regards


Hi As far as i know, critical skills visa will be issued depending on the skills of the applicant and it will be issued for only one year without any job offer. With a job offer VISA will be issued depending on the years of contract.


Thanks


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Going to apply for CSV*

 Frndz..

Finally i have received my SAQA - 
Applied for the same on Dec18th 2015, got it on Jan 19th 2016. It took almost one month.

Then i applied for IITPSA membership and Critical skill confirmation letter.
Applied on Jan 27th 2016.
They told - membership will take 2 weeks, and additional 4 weeks for confirmation of skill.
As they told - i got my membership on 16th Feb, 
and surprise surprise...i got my critical skill confirmation & assessment approval letter in next 2 days.. that is 18th Feb. 
WOW !!! i loved it....

Now my turn to apply for CSV.... below are my questions.. 
apart from the below, can you please suggest what i need to carry:

1. CSV Application
2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)
5. SAQA (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
6. IITPSA membership (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
7. IITPSA critical skill assessment letter (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
8. Medical report + Medical certificate (in DHA approved format) - Original
9. PCC (Police Clearance certificate) - Original + Copy
10. Bank Statement - 3 months
11. Payslip - 3 months
12. Current & Previous employment details

I have all of the above documents with me...
...Need to know, 
.........what else do i need to carry along or submit...
.........Also is there anything that i need to aware of, or worry about...
.........With all of the above - how much time it takes for VISA process
.........do i need to worrk about anything...

Thanks for all your inputs in advance...

Cheers!!
Dipankar


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*got csv*

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> ...


hi,

I too got my CSV in one month that too after rejection and appeal. whole drama ended in one month. extremely surprised and appreciate the fast processing by DHA.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats to all those who have got their visas. I have a query, is it necessary after the Critical Skills Visa grant that you have to be employed under exactly the same occupation that you were issued visa for? For example, if I am issued visa if I apply under the occupation "External Auditor," do I necessarily have to find a job of external auditor or can I also work in a slightly different occupations such as internal auditor or accountant? Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> ...


Wooow congratulations!!!

How did the application for your wife and kid go? I did apply for a visa like that for my husband though it is called Extended Visitors Visa to accompany spouse but i think it is the same visa with different names? It has been 3 months now, they keep saying it has been referred to home affairs (he applied in Cameroon). Don't know how to handle it from here for i guess it has been too long. They told us it would take 6 to 9 weeks but we are in the 12th week now.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Congrats to all those who have got their visas. I have a query, is it necessary after the Critical Skills Visa grant that you have to be employed under exactly the same occupation that you were issued visa for? For example, if I am issued visa if I apply under the occupation "External Auditor," do I necessarily have to find a job of external auditor or can I also work in a slightly different occupations such as internal auditor or accountant? Any guidance will be appreciated.


Hi,

Yes, it does matter.

I do not know what the CSV visa restrictions would look like but on the old Quota Permits, there was a restriction that one has to work in the field they applied for i.e, in you case I presume the restriction would say you must only seek and work as an External Auditor.

You obviously can seek and get work as an Internal Auditor or Accountant but if you do, technically, you are flouting the rules of your visa and if caught, you will be in trouble.

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> You obviously can seek and get work as an Internal Auditor or Accountant but if you do, technically, you are flouting the rules of your visa and if caught, you will be in trouble.
> 
> Regards


Yes, that is true, but if I do that, I won't be able to get my permit renewed after 12 months anyways since I my existing employment will not be matching with the critical occupations list. Isn't it?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Yes, that is true, but if I do that, I won't be able to get my permit renewed after 12 months anyways since I my existing employment will not be matching with the critical occupations list. Isn't it?


I believe that is correct.


----------

